# Need help and Xfer leads for rescued pup-Adopted



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all,

A friend of mine rescued a golden or golden mix puppy. She found him in her barn a few days ago covered with fleas and ticks and has cleaned him up and is taking care of him.

I've got several people I know on other forums who want the pupper but we need to get transportation arranged.

In the meantime she needs to get him into a temp home for a variety of reasons (in addition to really falling in love with him there's the problem that they currently have 4 dogs, 5 cats and 7 goats and just don't have any space for another animal).

They are 60 miles south of Nashville TN in a town named Summerville. Is there any rescues or fosters close by who could take the pupper in until we can get transportation to one of the families who wants him?

I've got families in Fredricktown MO (south of St. Louis), OKC, Irvine CA and San Diego CA wo want him.

Here's some pics of the pupper. They think he's 6-8 weeks old and from a dumped litter (she's searched to see if there's litter mates around but hasn't found any). Any suggestions etc... are very welcome and please feel free to forward as you see fit.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

did this baby make it ok to a new home?


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. A neighbor of hers ended up adopting him.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update, he was adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So very happy for that adorable little Golden Pup!!


----------

